# Selena Gomez - Shoots the music video for her new song 'Love You Like A Love Song' on the beach of Malibu in Los Angeles May 19, 2011 x42



## Mandalorianer (20 Mai 2011)

​


----------



## Geldsammler (20 Mai 2011)

Mit dem Make-Up könnte sie wohl einige verführen.
Dankeschön für diese angenehmen Bilder.


----------



## beachkini (20 Mai 2011)

was hat dejenige genommen, der auf diese ideen kam?  :thx:


----------



## flying (20 Mai 2011)

vielen dank für deine arbeit, sie wird immer hübscher!


----------



## mp5 (20 Mai 2011)

*FULL QUOTES SIND HIER NICHT ERLAUBT*

auf jeden fall nett


----------



## comatron (22 Mai 2011)

Zu dem bemalten Pferd hat sich ja Pink recht drastisch geäußert - wegen dem Tierschutz, nicht wegen dem Farbton.


----------



## WinterKate (22 Mai 2011)

Sie sieht echt klass aus, tolles Make-Up. Und schickes pinkes Pferd


----------



## Punisher (27 Mai 2011)

zuviel Schminke


----------



## Cool_Chris (14 Juni 2011)

rosa pferde...wie kommt man auf so was 
aber sie sieht wie immer toll aus!:thumbup:


----------



## Mustafa41 (14 Juni 2011)

Endlich mal wieder Bilder ohne diese Milchbubi* *bitte überdenke Deine Ausdrucksweise!** (Justin) an Ihrer Hand!!


----------



## supersarah089 (10 Feb. 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## alphalibrae52 (27 Feb. 2013)

Dankeschön für diese angenehmen Bilder.


----------



## monsterzero0815 (1 März 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder von selena


----------

